

Court Orders, Facebook, Lawyers and a Catfish - JacobAldridge
http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/biztech/problems-with-courts-ordering-service-by-facebook/2009/01/23/1232471580303.html

======
JacobAldridge
_The contents of the MySpace page may influence the company not to hire the
individual. The MySpace terms provide that the service is only to be used for
personal use. Therefore the company is breaching the MySpace terms of use._

I'd love to see somebody use that as an excuse in a job interview. "Sure, I
went drunken joyriding and photographed it, but you can't use that against me
because then you're breaching MyBooksFaceSpace terms of use.

"I'll have the corner office please."

